# Blast from the Past: My Favorite Martian



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

The series centered around Tim O'Hara, who worked as a reporter for The Los Angeles Sun. Tim stumbled across a space-ship that crashed and discovered a Martian. Tim became friends with the Martian and began passing him off as his Uncle Martin. After all it wasn't that hard to pass him off, he could speak English and looked human. The only thing physically odd about him was that on occasions he would reveal a retractable antennae that would come out of the top of his head. Martin made it clear that he wasn't going to reveal himself to anyone other than Tim and he worked on his space ship while staying with Tim in the apartment above Mrs. Lorelei Brown's garage and when he wanted to, he would display his abilities that included, telepathy, moving objects just by pointing and he could make himself invisible.

Lorelei Brown was your typical busybody who was always snooping around and Martin constantly always found himself almost being discovered by her. Angela was Lorelei's daughter. In 1963, Bill Brennan was introduced as Lorelei's boyfriend and yet another threat to Martin.

Cast:
Pamela Britton 
Role: Lorelei Brown 
Alan Hewitt 
Role: Bill Brennan 
Ray Walston 
Role: Uncle Martin O'Hara 
Bill Bixby 
Role: Tim O'Hara


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 26, 2005)

I just loved this show when I was a little kid and it was on originally.  It was just fun.  The antenna thing always seemed so cool, although by today's standards of effects it was horribly cheesy.  And I always wanted to be able to do the levitation by pointing a finger thing.  Still wouldn't mind that, when I'm on one side of the room and the tv remote is on the other.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

What would you need to use the remote for??? There are buttons on the TV aren't there??? Use your finger on them... 

I never saw the series originally, cos like most things it didn't manage to get to the UK until MUCH later... Remember seeing bits of it in the 1980's... But very short lived... Always thought that Ray Walston (Boothby from TNG) was a good comic actor...


----------

